# network interface eth0 does not exist [SOLVED]

## SweepingOar

I must have forgotten a step during the install or missed something made a mistake when configuring the kernel, but when booting I see the following error:

```
Configuration not set for eth0 - assuming DHCP

network interface eth0 does not exist

Please verify hardware or kernel module
```

ifconfig -a gives me lo and sit0 but no eth0.

I'm using an MSI mb with VIA chipsets for video and ethernet and I am pretty sure I selected VIA along with intel onboard 10/100 under networking when I was configuring the kernel.

----------

## pdr

You have to make a symlink in /etc/init.d to net.lo:

```
cd /etc/init.d

ln -s net.lo net.eth0
```

----------

## Sven Vermeulen

What does lspci say about your Ethernet controller and what driver did you select for the kernel?

If its selected to build as a kernel module, is the module loaded (modprobe modulename)?

----------

## eryvile

What does 

```
dmesg
```

 say? When you boot with a live cd or the gentoo install cd, what module gets loaded for your nic, i.e. what does 

```
lsmod
```

 say?

hth

eryvile

EDIT: Sven was just a bit faster   :Smile: 

----------

## SweepingOar

Thanks everyone. The symbolic link already exists and adding the VIA Rhine driver into the kernel wasn't enough.

I had to compile these three into the kernel to get it to work:

```
VIA Rhine support

Use MMIO instead of PIO

Use Rx Polling (NAPI)
```

I assume the MMIO was what did the trick (along with VIA Rhine of course). Lspci was what helped. Dmesg just said Intel 10/100 or something like that.

----------

## dkostic

OK, I have the same problem with eth0.  All lspci does is spit out a whole bunch of lines like...

 *Quote:*   

>  00:00.0 Class 0600: Unknown device 1106:3188 (rev 01)
> 
> 

 

...which I'm guessing means there's something wrong in the kernel.  

(Aside: It feels really patronizing to read that line in the manual about it not being difficult to do a manual kernel config.  Every single f#&%ing time I try to do it manually something weird like this happens.  I do respect the developers for putting together an altogether pretty good manual, but the directions in that section are so haphazard; just throw this in, throw that in, and it'll all be good.  And it NEVER works.  :Evil or Very Mad:  )

----------

## dkostic

Here's my .config (for gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r8 ), btw...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #
> 
> # Automatically generated make config: don't edit
> ...

 

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Networking & Security.

Networking stuff, so moved here.

----------

